# Evolution 1.4.3 e Bol (Problema)

## AngrA

Instalei o Evolution 1.4.3, e o problema e que ele nao baixa os email da bol de jeito nenhum, tenho outros contas de email e ele baixa normalmente, soh os da bol q nao baixa, e nem apresenta nenhum erro.

Quando tinha a versao 1.2 baixava sem problemas..

alguem tem alguma solucao.???

----------

## AngusYoung

Bom, como eu já tinha conversado antes contigo, eu acho que é uma falha do evolution. Eu não consigo baixar emails da bol com ele também, e na lista do gentoobr já ouve gente reportando este mesmo problema. 

Uma idéia pode ser configurar um MTA para que baixe os emails da bol, e usar o evolution para puxar os emails diretamente dele.

Talvez o resto do pessoal tenha mais algumas idéias  :Exclamation: 

----------

## wan

comigo aconteceu isso cara....

eu fiquei escutando as conexoes q o evolution 1.4 fazia no bol com o ethereal e ele num manda o comando LIST....

ele termina por timeout..... 

a solucao q encontrei foi redirecionar os emails do bol p/ outra caixa como o yahoo.

falw..

----------

## AngrA

hum.... vou tentar fazer isso...

valeu..

----------

## AngrA

huuuu..

aogra q fui ver q esse recurso é soh para usuario que pagam o acesso bol..

eu nao vo pagar esse troco pra por causa desse evolution...

alguem conhece algum outro programa parecido com o ximian?

----------

## AngusYoung

 *AngrA wrote:*   

> huuuu..
> 
> aogra q fui ver q esse recurso é soh para usuario que pagam o acesso bol..
> 
> eu nao vo pagar esse troco pra por causa desse evolution...
> ...

 qual recurso? O que o wan sugeriu fui usar alguma outra caixa de email, para puxar os emails da bol ...

[Edit]

Qualquer coisa fala comigo no IRC que eu to com uma idéia, se funcionar a gente posta aqui.

[/Edit]

----------

## AngrA

Achei a solucao.. nao era q eu queria mas ta valendo..

To usando o utilitario do mozilla para mail, ate q é bomzinho ele...

 :Smile: 

----------

## gralves

postei na thread errada... Desculpem

----------

## Ederson L. Corrêa

Pessoal, a solução para isso é simples ... basta ativar a opção Disable support for all POP3 extensions, na guia Receiving Options das propriedades da conta de e-mail.

[]'s

Ederson.

----------

## AngusYoung

 *Ederson L. Corrêa wrote:*   

> Pessoal, a solução para isso é simples ... basta ativar a opção Disable support for all POP3 extensions, na guia Receiving Options das propriedades da conta de e-mail.
> 
> []'s
> 
> Ederson.

 Tks pela dica Ederson! Aparentemente consegui resolver um problema em outra caixa de email (não da bol) desabilitando essa mesma opção!

Valeu.

----------

## Animal-X®

Aqui na minha máquina resolvi de outra forma, como uso o POP, pedi para ele puxar os emails de lá, pois o recuso de concetrador de email funciona bem e posso depois descarregar no Evolution.

Mas já cancelei a minha conta no BOL, Spam e vírus demais vinham por lá !!!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

